# drinking alot??????



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

so we just inherited my grandmas dog about 1.5 months ago. a 20 lb 1yr old chiweenie.my mom thinks she drinks too much water. i have 40 lb pit mix as well. my mom says she has to fill the water bowl a few times during the day now. i told her its just because theres 2 dogs drinking now. she insists i take her to the vet and get her checked. i do not believe it is a problem. she does NOT pee very often,just the regular am, afternoon and bedtime(which my mom also thinks is a problem,that she should be peeing MORE). i think shes fine but my mom says things like maybe she has diabetes. is that poss w/ drinking lots? what are your thoughts. obviously i know you cant diagnose her but do you think this all sounds normal? not sure exactly how much she drinks but we just have a small water dish and between the 2 of them we fill 2-3 times daily as it gets low. thanks


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Drinking excess water is a sign of diabetes. I would take her to a vet for some bloodwork to be done, and make sure there is nothing else going on as well. Diabetes is serious, and if that's what it is the dog does need treatment.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

how much water tho do you think she would be drinking. i honestly dont feel she drinks very much but obviously i wanna be on the safe side and usually take my dog in for even the littlest things cuz im paranoid


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

There's not a certain amount, just drinking noticeably more than usual. If your mom has noticed that she is having to fill the water bowl that much more, then it sounds like something is wrong. I would certainly take the dog on for bloodwork. Diabetes is nothing to take lightly.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

ok thank you. i dont think its any more noticeable than usual cuz we just got her 1.5 mo ago and shes always been like that. i think when she was at my grandmas,water wasnt offered enough during the day cuz my grandma got sick and stayed at home to die so the water bowl got overlooked til i got there. i will call vet vet and have her checked just to be safe. it just a blood test they do?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Is she over weight? A chihuahua should not be 20 lbs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, they will draw blood and test it.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

yes she could totally lose a few lbs and im working on it. my gma fed her whatever she was eating so she grew up on people food(and dog food). she hasnt had any people food for i would say 2 months now and im monitoring her dog food and she gets 30min at the park a day now. come to think of it, she hasnt really lost any weight other than a few ounces here and there. some people say she looks a little overweight and some thinks its fine. its mostly when she sits,she has a little belly on her. she is very long. im not sure how to post a pic on here or i would


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

let me know if this pic shows up


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

can you see if she looks overweight?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like some excercise could do her some good as well, but some bloodwork may pick up something else that is an underlying problem as well. Definantly call a vet and make an appointment just to be safe. The possibility of diabetes worries me.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

From what I can see, the first picture doesn't look too real bad over weight, but maybe more in the second one.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

She looks more Min Pin / doxie to me than Chi/ doxie.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute! She looks a bit chubby but not terribly bad.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

well we were originally told pomchi!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

She's a little overweight. Changes in kibble size, shape and density could explain the extra drinking. Also if she went from table scraps to kibble. Have her checked out regardless.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i switched her food to what my dog eats so they r on the same(innova small bites) i give her a little less than the reccomended amnt for her. so she gets just under a half c. in am and same at pm. i think bag said like 1 3/4 c a day for a 20lb dog. she always acts hungry too!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

auntiemissa said:


> i switched her food to what my dog eats so they r on the same(innova small bites) i give her a little less than the reccomended amnt for her. so she gets just under a half c. in am and same at pm. i think bag said like 1 3/4 c a day for a 20lb dog. she always acts hungry too!


I have a Pom x Jack Russell and his ideal weight is around 9kg/20lb. If she's a pomchi I'd say it should be less than that. Have a look at the Innova feeding guide and try what they recommend for 15lb for starters. Plus physical and mental activities of course


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, definantly keep up the excercise, but take her in for bloodwork to rule out diabetes or anything else. Then, you will know it's just diet and excercise and will put both your mom and your minds at ease.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

She doesn't look terribly overweight, just a but chunky. 1 cup a day seems like a lot to me, but then again my little dog should weigh around 11lbs and usually weighs in at 14lbs we feed her 1/2 cup per day...but your pup is nearly double her weight so that may be right..


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

At 548 Kcal. per cup Innova small bites is a high calorie food. It is the nature of dogs to act hungry. Your grandmother may have rewarded the behavior by feeding her when she acted hungry. Feed less and control the amount of treats being given. Measure the amount of water that goes into the bowl each day to know how much the bowl holds and how much is being consumed. Do have her checked out by the vet. If there is nothing wrong the blood work will provide a baseline for what is normal for her. Ask for a copy of the tests. Keep them in your records in case you need to change vets in the future. You can also learn a lot by reading the information.

I had a dog who was an aquaholic. She loved to drink water. Nothing wrong with her. Best teeth of any dog I have had. She was 15 years old when she died.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Excess drinking is also a sign of Kidney problems. The blood work will also tell you if that's anything to be concerned about also!
I'm not sure if you need a full or mini to detect the diabetes; but I know I can have a mini panel done for $30. This is what they run so I can keep an eye on Bonzi's kidney levels.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My Pomeranian Chloe were drinking a lot of water and at the end she had kidney falling. I am still feel guilty because I did not do nothing about it on time. Now, I do blood work in all my dogs one a year and also check their water taking.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

this dog is new to you . I would get blood work and take in a urine sample at best nothing is wrong at worst you will catch the problem quickly and decide on the best course of treatment.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Diabetics dump sugar in the urine as the body tries to correct the high blood glucose. Nicky recently has begun to drink more water than he usually does. I am going to get some strips at Walmart or Walgreens to test for high glucose just to rule it in or out and then go from there.


----------

